# Timeplace Apartments Dubai Marina



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I am looking at moving into a 3 bed in Marina/ Greens/ Tecom and have seen some nice looking apartments in TimePlace apartments in Marina which seem very cheap (110k fully furnished) is there any reason why? I currently live in JBR (which I hate/is dirty/falling apart) and rentals on dubizzle are a lot more than that. Any feedback would be great as would other apartment blocks to avoid in those areas.

Thanks!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> I am looking at moving into a 3 bed in Marina/ Greens/ Tecom and have seen some nice looking apartments in TimePlace apartments in Marina which seem very cheap (110k fully furnished) is there any reason why? I currently live in JBR (which I hate/is dirty/falling apart) and rentals on dubizzle are a lot more than that. Any feedback would be great as would other apartment blocks to avoid in those areas.
> 
> Thanks!


Timeplace fairly standard box for Dubai Marina but perfectly adequate, unless it's all falling apart since I was last in there. Handy to DM Metro station, and in cooler weather not that far to walk to The Walk at JBR.

Does sound slightly on the cheap side for 3 bdrm, even after rent crash. Might be a landlord trying to keep up with mortgage payments and desperate to rent.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been checking around and that sounds about right for the rent (what's actually paid rather than what landlords advertise they want). They've come down dramatically and they're still falling.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

rebeccatess said:


> I am looking at moving into a 3 bed in Marina/ Greens/ Tecom and have seen some nice looking apartments in TimePlace apartments in Marina which seem very cheap (110k fully furnished) is there any reason why? I currently live in JBR (which I hate/is dirty/falling apart) and rentals on dubizzle are a lot more than that. Any feedback would be great as would other apartment blocks to avoid in those areas.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried this site

http://www.propertyfinder.ae/index....0&option=com_recherche&task=resultats&prop2=1


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Timeplace - small apartments
Good location.
Biggest drawback - the swimming pool is indoors (what is that all about)!!!!!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

1 BR in Timeplace is for 50-5k so 110k for 3 BR sounds right


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Midos said:


> 1 BR in Timeplace is for 50-5k so 110k for 3 BR sounds right


Wow. I am out of touch. I thought 1 bdrms were 60-70k


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

*Bonk*, it's hard to keep up to date, the prices are changing so quickly


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Seabee said:


> *Bonk*, it's hard to keep up to date, the prices are changing so quickly


They sure are. Read in one of the papers this morning another 2-3% drop in property prices in Dubai. Only read the headline so not sure if that was for just a month ... but that's 25%-35% per year if it was.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Timeplace indoor swimming pool and no internet connection.

don't rent there.


----------

